# best cat toys for intelligent cats?



## ownedbycat (Jul 9, 2014)

Hope this is in the right section but I wanted to know what cat toys are best for cats with high intelligence and where to get them from. 

The reason I'm asking is because Shadow has recently learnt to open the draw where the cats treats are kept and my wife had read that cats do this when the aren't mentally stimulated. I've never had any cats capable of opening draws before so thought this might be a good idea.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Not sure about specific toys for high intelligence cats but a variety of toys will keep Shadow stimulated. We use and play with Popcorn regularly with her Laser pen, Cat it ball track, 5ft cat scratch post (with added mouse hanging off it,) Monkey/fish on a stick are all things to keep Shadow stimulated. Popcorn has a number of kids animal books which she can press the sounds with her paw and then attack! Her fave toy is the Cat in a box money box from Firebox website which she presses then tries to get the cat out! She too opens the kitchen drawer and throws out the tea towels which is solely for our attention!  Hope that gives you a few ideas! The pic is Popcorn with a few of her toys!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

You can get quite a few different interactive toys on Zooplus http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/miscellaneous
We have got quite a few of them. A number of our cats can open doors, drawers and turn taps on, its part of their inquisitive nature. Ours also love lazer pens, circuit tracks, robot bugs and mice as well as an array of climbing trees and posts.


----------



## ownedbycat (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you for that link. That's exactly the sort of thing we are after.


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

I make up a selection of "find the treat" games for Lily, she's a smart cookie and always likes treats  or else I just throw them for her to chase.
Jasmine is less motivated by treats and not as sharp as Lily when it comes to problem solving.

The easiest game (even Jasmine can manage it) is putting a few treats in shot glasses in the holes in their Willows cardboard scratch box so they have to fish for them. We also turn shot glasses upside down or put a "lid" on top of them that she has to knock off. Putting a few treats in the bottom of an empty Cosma Snackies tube is a good one as well - she can get her paw in it but not all the way to the bottom so she has to flick the tube around to ping the treats out.
She lets me know she's peckish by finding the Toothies box and knocking it over or onto the floor. She's never managed to open it yet but it's probably just a matter of time.
I think we do actually have a couple of treat balls somewhere, that might have been where she learned to bat the treat box around.

So yeah, you can improvise things but zooplus also have a few good intelligence toys. I think there's at least one where they have to open drawers. This one looks interesting


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Nina Ottosson also sells puzzles suitable for cats

http://www.nina-ottosson.com/products/great-for-cats/


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Humans. : )


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Cat-Activity-Turn-Around/dp/B003TOO5PA

Gacie and Little H love this!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Cat-Activity-Turn-Around/dp/B003TOO5PA
> 
> Gacie and Little H love this!!!


Meeko has that one and finds it far to easy and now ignores it.He does however love this one..........http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/miscellaneous/treat_toys/443683,
The one posted by shortandfurry is his all time favourite though...... http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/miscellaneous/treat_toys/365407


----------

